# Any weird requests?



## Ole Spike (Nov 22, 2004)

Has anyone here had any strange requests for mounts? A friend of mine is a taxidermist in the southeast and has had a few. One guy wanted his bass mounted jumping with real water spraying and splashing up around it to look like it was jumping. He even brought in a little water pump that he thought would work. Another guy wanted a lifesize deer mount with a lifesize picture of his son holding a rifle aiming at the deer in the background. The guy took a picture of his son in the woods at the same spot he shot it from where the deer was standing so it would look somewhat like a "re-enactment" and had it blown up. The picture of the boy took up most of a wall in the house.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

I've read articles in Breakthrough Magazine that dealt with real water topics..as for the rest of that post...it beats anything that I've been asked to do...so far.

Mitch


----------

